# p-fury cribs



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my living room with tank


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my living room no tank


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my dining room with tank


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my pc room and guest room no tank but soon to be all tanked up


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol I don't have any inside pics....but I got one outside hold up


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My House in the background...

Sorry the bikes are in the way .... :sad:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Here's my new house. That's my dad on the side. Lol this place is huge compared to our old house but him and my mom are pissed because they couldn't find a bigger house in time before my school opened.







They want to move to florida when I'm in college to a much bigger house lol.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics 
i got the idea from nitro and said i would post mine we need inside shots also i will get some more tommorow after i tidy up a bit
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Here's my new house. That's my dad on the side. Lol this place is huge compared to our old house but him and my mom are pissed because they couldn't find a bigger house in time before my school opened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you americans have huge ass houses we dont over here unless your extremely rich.
thats a lovely house though i have owned mine for 4 years its 115 years old and victorian
dixon


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice pad dix!!







Tanks in the lounge where they belong!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol capitalism rules lol

yeah we might have big houses but dont forget you guys are the most cultured


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> lol capitalism rules lol
> 
> yeah we might have big houses but dont forget you guys are the most cultured


 you would not think that if you met me in person hahahahaha
dixon


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

nice pics guys.....




































where most my tank are..got one more in the living room(30g)



















pics of the outside I took today..brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Nice pad dix!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks.

the big guns are coming out now olson you da man
dixon


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

PC desk and tank......


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nice cans!

somebody pin this bitch up!!

I have plenty of pics to show you especially my ultra exciting room but I need to resize them so I'll post tomorrow


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice pics Olson!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My bros house that he moved into 2 weeks ago...








New member as soon as the dsl gets hooked up


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

thats a nice house Harley...where you live...it looks almost tropical


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

*pickin a fight with Mr.Harley*









here is my garage......


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Olson said:


> thats a nice house Harley...where you live...it looks almost tropical


Thanks Olson...
In the sunshine State...
Killah-Kalifornia....









My brother's house is about 20 minutes from me in Corona Valley....



> *pickin a fight with Mr.Harley*


Never that.....We go way back...









Nice bikes those are Sweet









Do you ride in the snow...??


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

olson i have a sneaking suspicion you have a thing going with bikes and fish
dixon


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> > *pickin a fight with Mr.Harley*
> 
> 
> Never that.....We go way back...
> ...


 I enjoy it so much I am either gonna move away from Colorado where I have longer summers or get metal studds in the tires...I am going crazy right now


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Olson said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > > *pickin a fight with Mr.Harley*
> ...


 Sorry for your pain...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

all your houses put my little apartment to shame. very nice


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Olson all your pics come up with red X's :sad:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> all your houses put my little apartment to shame. very nice


 nitro yours probably only feels small due to all the tanks you have
dixon


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Olson all your pics come up with red X's :sad:


 do they still?my host was down for a minute but I think it is back up?I think?I see them


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Olson said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Olson all your pics come up with red X's :sad:
> ...


 Oh yeah now it works.









Very nice house you have there!


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

my new house just moved in last month.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

just out of intrest mr harley how much would a house that size cost


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Here in the bay area...it would go for 500,000 USD. [US Dollars]

But he lives in So-Cal...might be cheaper.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

englishman said:


> just out of intrest mr harley how much would a house that size cost


Mine or my Brothers...
I dont know the price of mine ..

But my Brother paid 395,000 5 bedroom , bonus, 4 baths and 4 car garage

I got pics of the inside if anybody wants to see..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > just out of intrest mr harley how much would a house that size cost
> ...


 He got a good deal on it then


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> But he lives in So-Cal...might be cheaper.


Your not supposed to tell fish & Game where I live........







:rasp:


> He got a good deal on it then


Yes he did ...Some investors bought the house across the street and they are now selling it for 500,000 ........the Builders werent to happy with that but hey
what could they do ....the house already went through Escrow..


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

wow a house that size like that were i live would cost like £500.000+ us brit's get ripped off bad


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > But he lives in So-Cal...might be cheaper.
> ...


 Thats my way of abbreviating *SO*uth *CA*ro*L*ina...duh!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


















What A dumbass I am ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > just out of intrest mr harley how much would a house that size cost
> ...


 oh what the hell?? With the money my parents spent on this house we couldve bought like 2 of those houses!

damn man......damn new york prices are so high.....


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

my mess:
tv room








tv room








kitchen. looking into laundry toom and garage








kitchen








front room. Cichla tank and macaw cage


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

front room. geryi tank








front room. wood stove








entering fish room. 








fish room








fish room


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

my room








my room








my room








garage, feeder tank








garage. largemouth bass pond


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow.....I thought I was messy but damn Hareball


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> wow.....I thought I was messy but damn Hareball


 i've been a slacker lately with having the flu. on a normal day the house is very clean. I was raised by a neat freak of a mother.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

DAMNIT SOON AS MY DAYS ARE OFF IM DOING THE TOFFEE CRIBS EDITION


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:laugh: hey hareball, that is a very fast way to cycle a tank lol heheheheehee


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

does it have to do with the tanks?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

tthat there is a classic hareball move,
I had some visitors coming for a short stay and needed to set something up fast. took an extra 10g and sunk it in an extra 50g, took a extra filter from another tank and there you have it.

those fish belong to GG "jeff".


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

the green what looks like a oxygen tank. i was wondering if u use it for aquariums


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> the green what looks like a oxygen tank. i was wondering if u use it for aquariums


 I say Brian uses that for shipping fish?..am I right Bobby am I right?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

olson gets a cookie!


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

woohooo


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Tanks give an idea of what the house looks like. Just one more tank, then im done.......NOT! Peace.

PS... My apologies for not resizing in advance.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

More


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thats all folks!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

reservoirdog51 said:


> my new house just moved in last month.


 Why do you have gay pride win socks hanging off of your house?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Damn hairball you got everything stufffed together eh.... haha nice setup in the room


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Here is where I live.

Pics of the inside coming as soon as I clean up.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Our house is rather quaint, but here's where we get to escape in the summer:




































Can you say...*******!!!!!









I don't have any recent pics of the inside of our apartment...I'll see about taking some within the next few days.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> wow.....I thought I was messy but damn Hareball


Bob's house was immaculately clean when I was down there to pick up a fish a while back. In fact, I seem to remember him freaking out when someone tracked some dirt into the living room after he had just cleaned it...


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

dracofish said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > wow.....I thought I was messy but damn Hareball
> ...


 thank you melissa


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

some more pics of my place galley kitchen (no tanks)


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my newly refurbed dining room


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my hall way from the dining room with spilo tank


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't have any pics of the inside of my house, but here is a pic of the outside of my building In New Jersey.


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

My house last year before I bought it....

Pics of tanks to come soon


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> my newly refurbed dining room


 Nice socks Dix!! LOL!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > my newly refurbed dining room
> ...


 those are my g/f's furry gloves.
nice spot though
dixon


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

photo 1


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

photo 2


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

photo 3


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

photo 4


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

photo 5


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

photo 6


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

photo 7


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

photo 8


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

photo 9


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

photo 10


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

photo 11


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pure unadulterated filth.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Maybe you should clean.....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

urine cake, you live in wisconsin?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats gross...









thanks for sharing :smile:


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

damn thats a messy bachelor pad. i thought i had a messy room but after seeing those pics mine seems spotless.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Juda's crib









It's a small place, but for now it's all I need, and it's a sweet place to live: when I step out of the front door, I'm right in the center of my home town - bars, concert halls, red light district (







) and all one needs for a decent living are a few blocks away, at most

















"Kitchen"...









From kitchen into living room









Into the living room









The lounge









Manueli tank on the right, redbelly tank next to my desk



























View from behind my desk









The site tech's lair...









Sorry about the poor quality, btw: my digicam seems to prefer taking fish pics...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And a picture of the building itself - I live on the top floor


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

UKPB how the f&*k do u live like that!!!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> And a picture of the building itself - I live on the top floor


 Bet its fun gettin tanks all the way up there?? And walkin everyday!! Nice pad by the way!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > And a picture of the building itself - I live on the top floor
> ...


 Thanks :smile:

It's a spiral stair case, btw. Imagine dragging a 52" long all glass tank all the way up there...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Very pretty Jonas..







Just make sure you keep those plants watered or theyll die









UCPB- Has the thought of cleaning ever passed by your mind?! I think the worst part of it all...is theres a chick that actually could stand living or at least coming over there--hence the purple nail polish in one picture. Unless you trying to tell us something _else_.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2004)

Urine Cake, INSANE!! Let's see the bathroom!









Is that a state run facility -like a halfway house -or do you guys rent that house?


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> And a picture of the building itself - I live on the top floor


 I can just imagine going up those stairs with that big tank... i can hear the echoes now... PIVOT!!! PIVOT!!!!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Juda nice place man...

UCPB-that is nasty...I thought I smelled something when you signed up...


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball (Jan 4, 2004)

MY PLACE IS PARTY CENTRAL 9000.

YOU MUTHA FUXXXXXERS WANT TO PARTAY, COME ON OVER HERE.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Urine Cake Piss Ball said:


> MY PLACE IS PARTY CENTRAL 9000.
> 
> YOU MUTHA FUXXXXXERS WANT TO PARTAY, COME ON OVER HERE.


 dude..i'd be afraid as soon as I walked in, I would instantly get some sort of virus..

do you give tetnis shots at the door or what??


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Ur f&*kin crazy m8!!! Could'nt live like that personally!!!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

sprinter78 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > And a picture of the building itself - I live on the top floor
> ...


 Left a bit........right a bit......Thats it.........Stop bangin the stairs ul break it!!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Flaming has been deleted.

*TO ALL USERS:*

This is too remain a picture thread of your homes with comments from members. All distasteful posts will be deleted. In other words...save the flaming for PM ONLY.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Flaming has been deleted.
> 
> *TO ALL USERS:*
> 
> This is too remain a picture thread of your homes with comments from members. All distasteful posts will be deleted. In other words...save the flaming for PM ONLY.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Flaming has been deleted.
> 
> *TO ALL USERS:*
> 
> This is too remain a picture thread of your homes with comments from members. All distasteful posts will be deleted. In other words...save the flaming for PM ONLY.


 Thank the Lord....







.and You too Queennie..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh cool


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Heres mine from the outside


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam a pic of the house but none of you ....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Dam a pic of the house but none of you ....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hey wait a minute.......I know where that is .....








I gotta call chunks..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't really have a crib... I have a bedroom, lol. You know, poor college student living with parents thing? Yeah, I feel sorry for me too, lol.

Anyway... here's the grand tour...

Entering my room...









Immediately to your left (right is the door, it swings in, behind it is a wall)









And a bit further, to the far wall...









Around the door/wall, to the right...









And my messy ass bed, which is never made... NEVER.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is my new 29 g set-up. It has a swordtail pair and a platy in it. The platy died today though... I'm in the process of cycling it.









This is a 20 g long with my corn snake...









And my 5 g hex with a single dwarf gourami and 3 ADFs in it.









Scummy lil' goldfish tank, 10 g, with my parents' two fishies... I really need to clean it, huh?









This is another 10 g. Those lil' hanger things have bettas in them. Right now the only other tank inhabitant is a yoyo loach. The entire thing will be getting torn down this weekend and the fish will be relocated.









And this is my 15 g... It's a temp holding spot for some fish and 2 more bettas. It will also be getting reworked this weekend... With new gravel for sure, heh.









I'm in the process of reorganizing a lot of stuff. Big changes on the horizon for my tanks and such. Hopefully all goes smoothly... But that's about it. My messy room and what I have in it.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's my temporary place. We're building a house this spring if everything goes right.
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/597912730


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Here is a tour of my faculity.

tour video


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

here my fish/weight room

Through the living room door


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

the weight bench


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

my 20g and 10g


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Not quite finished

For god sakes I spelled quite wrong


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Family Room


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Some more bricks


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I suck at photography

oh, the view


----------

